# للبيع / شاحنة ايفيكو 440e43 موديل: 2003



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة ايفيكو

440E43

موديل: 2003

الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)

المسافه المقطوعه: 407.000 كم

رقم العرض : 1219031

وقود ديزل

القوه : 430حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:مايو2003

المحاور:2

4x2 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

مكيف- سوست امامي خلفى

تحتوي على ريتردر للمناطق الصعبه والوعره

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 125الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء







 




















 http://www.m5zn.com/uploads2/2012/2/8/photo/02081223025251vdi1c2nq2ylhbe0gpo4
[/SIZE][/CENTER]​


----------

